
Looking for Tom Lehrer, Comedy's Mysterious Genius - wglb
http://www.buzzfeed.com/bensmith/tom-lehrer#.xeYKw9azG
======
bsenftner
He taught a class I took at Harvard. Brilliant guy, and an enlightened
instructor. He was one of my favorite professors overall, and until reading
this article some 30 years later, I had no idea of his comedy life.

------
linuxlizard
My dad was a college math prof who introduced me to Tom Lehrer. I devoured
those records which later led me to find Dr. Demento then Weird Al.

Tom Lehrer makes many happy memory connections for me.

------
iokevins
"Sick comedy was, in retrospect, a sign of artistic life in a conformist era.
Lehrer ate up the notoriety, but he did not so easily find a place in the era
that replaced it."

Also: Tom Lehrer is still alive. Great article; lots of historical details.

